# Car & Drivers Rant?



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

Have you encountered any drivers that don't look when they merge into a lane? Or use signals at all? What really grinds your gears when it comes to cars and drivers?


----------



## shayy (Sep 11, 2010)

I absolutely cannot STAND people that go under the speed limit. I think that is my biggest peeve when it comes to the road. I am a person who either goes the speed limit or 5 over. If someone is going under, I get so annoyed. ESPECIALLY if they have pulled out in front of my, obviously cutting me off, and then making me go 10 miles slower than I was originally going. AH I am getting pissed just thinking about it!!

There is a road where I live where the speed limit on the majority of it is 50, then drops down to 45, yet some people think its a freaking 35 mile an hour road! I want to punch them in the face!!!! Like really!? Have you never driven this road before, or maybe glanced up as you pass about 10 speed limit signs that all say to go 15 miles an hour FASTER than you're going, moron!?!? Some people.... Haha I want so badly for one of them to get pulled over one day for going too slow, right in front of me. My life will be complete. (And as far as I know, cops are allowed to pull people over for that.)


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't stand people that don't signal, drive too slow, drive too fast, take up 2 lanes, park in handicapped parking when they are not handicapped, switch lanes in front of you and cut you off, make u-turns in the middle of a crowded street, driving while smoking and talking on cellphones (which is illegal in BC), park on sidewalks, idle at the entrance to a store instead of parking in a spot... for these, I wish for a disintegration gun! *fingers crossed*


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *shayy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha I want so badly for one of them to get pulled over one day for going too slow, right in front of me. My life will be complete. (And as far as I know, cops are allowed to pull people over for that.) Lol. My dad got pulled over for doing under the speed limit. He saw a cop and slowed his butt *down*.So that immediately gave a suspicion on a dark single lane road.
People who don't use the lane correctly is my boyfriend's biggest peeve. He always points out every sign that says, "slow traffic, stay right." Then again he also claims that people don't pay attention to white signs in California.

It's illegal to talk/use on cell phones without a hands free device here too. And yet I catch so many people doing it.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

I actually stared at this one driver while we were out for a walk and he hung up the phone with a sheepish grin. I've also threatened another driver that I'd call the police (I was walking then too).


----------



## Chicken351 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think just about everything every other drive does my head in. Tailgating is my major pet peeve though. I hate it. I will hit my brakes if their is someone tailgating me - it's not my insurance that will need to pay for it. I have only had one accident because of it. And I don't care that it dinged my car. Idiot should have been at a safe stopping distance. Plus his car definitely came off second best.Sucker.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 12, 2010)

My family car has great brakes. My only complain is that some of my relative press on them too hard causing me to jerk forward slightly.

As a pedestrian, we have the right of way, so I get pissed off when someone tries to sneak in front of us with their car while we are walking across the street. In fact, a student driver did that to me. If that was his/her real driving test, that person just failed on the spot.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 12, 2010)

Texting while driiving!!

I have seen too many people doing this, and they miss stop signs at intersections and such.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 13, 2010)

People I talk to in CA always say that people get their license here way too easily. It shows


----------



## Darla (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Texting while driving I hate this. I saw a girl in a Mini doing this and drving erratically so while i was along side i just laid into the horn. How dangerous can you get?

2. Not signaling ... ever!

3. Someone applying makeup! no one here would do that right?

4. People that just jump from lane to lane to get that one car length ahead.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 13, 2010)

Amen to Darla's number four comment!

Yeah idiot go ahead and weave in and out of the cars so we can just meet again at the next red light!

My cousin was shot and killed as a result of road rage in 2004. He attempted to merged onto the freeway and the guy that was in the 1st lane said that my cousin cut him off. They were cussing and arguing down the road and the guy in the other car pulled out a gun and fatally shot my cousin. Before that incident happened when I drove I was most nervous merging onto a busy freeway, now you can imagine how freaked out I get.

My two huge pet peeves are people that drive at my pace when I'm merging onto the freeway and people that don't even attempt to avoid the car that's merging.

Here is a link if anyone wants to read the article on the incident

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news...97/detail.html


----------



## shayy (Sep 13, 2010)

^^ wow that is horrible! I'm so sorry for your loss.





Man, that angers me just thinking about it... I hate dumb drivers!!


----------



## Abbygalll (Sep 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Amen to Darla's number four comment!Yeah idiot go ahead and weave in and out of the cars so we can just meet again at the next red light!

My cousin was shot and killed as a result of road rage in 2004. He attempted to merged onto the freeway and the guy that was in the 1st lane said that my cousin cut him off. They were cussing and arguing down the road and the guy in the other car pulled out a gun and fatally shot my cousin. Before that incident happened when I drove I was most nervous merging onto a busy freeway, now you can imagine how freaked out I get.

My two huge pet peeves are people that drive at my pace when I'm merging onto the freeway and people that don't even attempt to avoid the car that's merging.

Here is a link if anyone wants to read the article on the incident

Family: Road Rage Sparked Fatal Shooting - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver

That is incredibly insane and ignorant and just pure horrible



I'm so sorry! People are idiots.
My BIGGEST pet peeve is people who don't use their signals. I mean, REALLY. I don't think people realize how tricky it is for the car coming up behind them to distinguish in a matter of seconds "why are we stopping?" oh yea, this idiot is turning and doesn't have his signal on! Ugh it just bugs me. For real, they are there for a reason. Use them.

I also get incredibly annoyed (this happened to me today) when I'm driving along and someone is waiting to pull out and although there is PLENTY of room behind me, they pull out right in front of me. Patience helps.

&amp;&amp; people who pass just because you are not doing 5 over the speed limit like they want you to. A speed limit is a limit for a reason, I thought?


----------



## magosienne (Sep 13, 2010)

The thing that annoys me most and covers a wide range of actions is people not paying attention, like they're the only car driving in a 50 km radius. Pff, seriously !

But in all these one the worst is speaking on the phone and driving, this is a really dangerous thing to do, you really are less attentive to the road in front of you.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The thing that annoys me most and covers a wide range of actions is people not paying attention, like they're the only car driving in a 50 km radius. Pff, seriously !
But in all these one the worst is speaking on the phone and driving, this is a really dangerous thing to do, you really are less attentive to the road in front of you.

...thats why it is illegal to talk on the phone without handsfree in more and more cities. BC is one province where it is illegal and you can be fined.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 19, 2010)

When people think they can park sideways because they've parked at the end of the lot.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 20, 2010)

Really slow drivers!!


----------



## BombDiggity (Oct 7, 2010)

My *BIGGEST* pet peeve is people NOT CHECKING thier blind spot!!

This actually happened to me yesterday on the highway.. I'm driving along and buddy, in the lane beside me figures hes going to pass the guy infront of him, signals and starts driving into my lane when his car is right beside mine! Hello moron, if you checked you BLIND SPOT you see your about to hit my freaking car! uggggh!

I also get beyond irritated when: People don't signal (or leave thier signal on for 5 million hours after they've already made thier lane change, like wtf? Pay attention!) People who drive too slow in the fast lane, people who weave in and out of traffic yet end up beside you 15 mins after they've paased you..

I'm a total road rager... haha, I totally wouldn't be though.. If the vast majority of drivers weren't complete dumbasses


----------



## cutegirl1 (Oct 8, 2010)

i look many people doing this, but ......... drive slow!!!


----------

